# mimesi / mimetismo



## violadaprile

Proseguo (in qualche modo) l'argomento iniziato da Piz, su un ramo laterale.

E proseguo citando il Gabrielli (cosa per me del tutto inusuale, citare qualcuno, ma mi pare abbastanza chiarificatore).

*mimesi*
[mi-mè-ʃi]
_s.f. inv._
*1* In estetica, rapporto di analogia istituibile tra la realtà e la corrispondente rappresentazione artistica
*mimetismo*
[mi-me-tì-ʃmo]
_s.m._
*1* Mimetizzazione
*mimetizzazione*
[mi-me-tiʒ-ʒa-zió-ne]
_s.f._ (pl. _-ni_)
Azione e risultato del mimetizzare o del mimetizzarsi
*mimetizzare*
[mi-me-tiʒ-ʒà-re]
(_mimetìzzo_)
*A* _v. tr._
*1* Rendere mimetico, mascherare qualcosa rendendolo simile all'ambiente circostante
*mimetico*
[mi-mè-ti-co]
_agg._ (pl. m. _-ci_; f. _-ca_, pl. _-che_)
*1* Che concerne la mimesi, l'imitazione: _destrezza mimetica_;_facoltà mimetiche_; _arte mimetica_


In buona sostanza, il concetto è circolare, si passa da un neologismo all'altro girando intorno al significato di imitazione/travestimento.


Non diversamente da quanto avviene o è avvenuto per il termine "idillico" e "idilliaco" e svariati altri che dal sostantivo originario coniano il verbo e dal verbo coniano un nuovo sostantivo, non ricordando il sostantivo precedente.


Niente di male, intendiamoci. Ma a me dispiace quando parole belle vanno perdute. Fatalmente.


Datemi qualche parere.


----------



## francisgranada

Visto che i termini in questione (d'origine greca quindi esistenti anche in altre lingue) non fanno parte della mia vita "quottidiana", non so se riesco a dire qualcosa di rilevante ... Comunque, provo a darti il mio parere "spontaneo": 

*mimesi -* il proprio fenomeno (un certo tipo di imitazione della natura ...)
*mimetismo *- comportamento, stile ... nel quale viene "applicata" o si manifesta la mimesi (quindi per me non _a priori_ sinonimo di mimesi)
*mimetico *- aggettivo di mimesi (nel senso generale, che concerne/presenta/manifesta ... la mimesi)
*mimetizzare -* "rendere mimetico ...", forzare/obbligare/fare ... qualcuno di comportarsi "mimeticamente" (mi pare un po' esagerato, non so bene quando userei questo termine, probabilmente cercherei di esprimermi più comprensibilmente ... )
*mimetizzazione -* l'atto/processo di mimetizzare


----------



## violadaprile

Già, tutto vero.
Se però consideri che, di termine in termine, l'ultimo, "mimetico", fa di nuovo riferimento al primo, qualche dubbio sul valore dei termini intermedi viene.
No?


----------



## pollonia

violadaprile said:


> Già, tutto vero.
> Se però consideri che, di termine in termine, l'ultimo, "mimetico", fa  di nuovo riferimento al primo, qualche dubbio sul valore dei termini  intermedi viene.
> No?



Quel che dici è vero; a mio avviso però, con le dovute precauzioni,  questo processo è quantomeno stimolante: tra i significati del primo e dell'ultimo termine, legati da un filo logico non così sottile, esistono  differenze concettuali non indifferenti.
Se _mimesi_ implica un'imitazione della realtà, _mimetismo_, *mantenendone* (e estremizzandone) le caratteristiche, porta invece al mascheramento della realtà stessa.
Due significati quindi al limite  dell'opposizione, e contemporaneamente però legati al medesimo concetto di  imitazione della realtà


----------



## francisgranada

> ... Se però consideri che, di termine in termine, l'ultimo, "mimetico", fa di nuovo riferimento al primo, qualche dubbio sul valore dei termini intermedi viene.


Sì. Direi anche che c'è la tendenza di usare _mimetismo _al posto di _mimesi_. Con altre parole, come se il termine di base _mimesi _non si usasse più in pratica ... Ma non so se questa mia impressione sia valida anche per l'italiano. 

(Per me sarebbe logica anche l'esistenza d'un termine "mimetistico", aggettivo di _mimetismo_. Ma forse esagero ... )


----------



## violadaprile

francisgranada said:


> Sì. Direi anche che c'è la tendenza di usare _mimetismo _al posto di _mimesi_. Con altre parole, come se il termine di base _mimesi _non si usasse più in pratica ... Ma non so se questa mia impressione sia valida anche per l'italiano.




Era esattamente dove volevo arrivare 



> Se _mimesi implica un'imitazione della realtà, mimetismo, mantenendone (e estremizzandone) le caratteristiche, porta invece al suo mascheramento._



Quindi mimesi implica imitazione. Allora perché in campo naturalistico si parla di "mimesi imitativa" (che sembrerebbe un pleonasmo) dove un animale per difesa si maschera da un altro?


----------



## francisgranada

_Mimesi imitativa_ per me intuitivamente significherebbe qualcosa come "falsa mimesi"... (quindi solo la imitazione della mimesi, non una vera "capacità" o un vero "fenomeno" ...). 

(Ma forse mi sbaglio, in  questo caso sarebbe forse piuttosto _mimesi imitata _e non _imitativa ...)_


----------



## violadaprile

No Francis, è una capacità vera.
Sulla Treccani è definito "mimetismo criptico" ma esce impostando "mimesi biologia" quindi da qualche parte ne parla.
Esistono mosche che hanno i colori delle vespe per segnalare che sono pericolose, farfalle che hanno occhi immensi sulle ali per spaventare i predatori, orchidee con la forma (e i feromoni) delle vespe femmine che provvedono all'impollinazione per attirare i maschi.

Ma esiste anche il camaleonte (e svariati ragni e altri animali ancora) che cambiano il colore secondo lo sfondo su cui sono appoggiati.

E questo bell'articolo del '94 racconta di molti illustri pareri proprio sull'argomento.
Come se i confini tra copiatura, mimesi, imitazione, mimetismo fossero così labili da lasciarci un largo margine di interpretazione e soprattutto di riflessione:
_"biologi, psicologi, linguisti, filosofi della scienza riuniti a convegno per parlare di questi temi scoprono che le cose sono meno lineari di quanto comunemente si pensi."_


----------



## francisgranada

Chiaro ... (ed interessante). Non è che io volevo dire che si tratta di "falsa mimesi" _di fatto_, solamente ho provato ad "interpretare" la propria espressione _mimesi imitativa_ da un punto di vista, diciamo, "logico" ... Insomma, mi pare che il risultato "pratico" sarà quello che dici tu, cioè si tratta di un pleonasmo. Direi che d'un pleonasmo un po' illogico: esiste anche mimesi _non imitativa  _?


----------



## violadaprile

Si tratta di vera mimesi ed è un termine tecnico (quindi va preso com'è) per designare questo fenomeno. E posso garantire con certezza che esiste ed indica proprio questo, studiato nei miei anni di biologia.

Ma se non è un pleonasmo (con tante menti che ci hanno pensato) allora cos'è?
Proviamo.

Mimesi (nascondimento) imitativa (tramite copiatura). Adesso ha un senso e non è più un pleonasmo.

Ma se mimesi significa nascondimento, ossia camuffamento, cosa me lo fa distinguere da mimetismo?

Mia risposta: niente. Mimesi è una bella parola, antica, dal bel suono, molto evocativa. Ma sempre meno conosciuta.
Mimesi->mimetico->mimetismo.

È la solita trasposizione di termini, neologismi che si inventano uno per volta in sostituzione di quelli che non si sanno più. Come dicevi, per caduta in disuso di mimesi.

Come dicevo sopra, per analogia con idillico, che nessuno sa più che esiste e tutti ormai dicono idilliaco (che a me suona orribile).
Come "transare", da transazione, orrendo neologismo in legalese coniato perché quasi nessuno ormai conosce "transigere".
Tranne pochi


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Molto più semplicemente, direi ..."ognuno al posto giusto" : 

Imitazione: L’atto o il fatto di imitare, di operare cioè o di produrre ispirandosi a un modello che si cerca di uguagliare: _i bambini hanno l’istinto dell’i_.; _l’i_. _della natura nell’arte_; _l’i_. _dei classici nell’Umanesimo_; _opera d’i_.; _virtù degna d’i_.; _è un esempio da proporre all’i_. _di tutti_; _fare_, _eseguire delle i_., _esibirsi in alcune i_., negli spettacoli di varietà. ...

"Mimesi" è il _nome dato _a una ben precisa "imitazione" (intesa come riproduzione della realtà) appartenente, per quanto mi riguarda, solo ed esclusivamente al linguaggio della filosofia e delle teorie delle arti (da Platone ad Auerbach ... in tutte le correnti filosofiche e teoriche si parla di "mimesi", mai di "mimetismo").

"Mimetismo" è il _nome_ _dato_, in zoologia e botanica, a un ben preciso fenomeno adattativo di alcune specie animali e vegetali all'habitat in cui vivono (non una semplice "imitazione", ma una trasformazione); anche in senso figurato: "mimetismo" è la capacità di "adattarsi" alle diverse situazioni per opportunismo (direi che, in questo caso, potremmo parlare di "camaleontismo", ma non di "imitazione").

Se ho ben capito la tua domanda, Viola, concordo sul "concetto di richiamo circolare" a cui accenni ... tuttavia, ogni sostantivo ha un significato e un ambito di applicazione ben definito e, proprio per questo motivo, si parla di "mimetismo politico" (non di mimesi politica) e di "mimesi e catarsi" (non di "mimetismo e catarsi")  

Del resto anche "_polp_astrello" e "_polp_accio" ... ruotano intorno al concetto di "_polpa_", ma hanno significati diversi.


----------



## pollonia

violadaprile said:


> Se _mimesi implica un'imitazione della realtà, mimetismo, mantenendone (e estremizzandone) le caratteristiche, porta invece al suo mascheramento._
> 
> 
> 
> Quindi mimesi implica imitazione. Allora perché in campo naturalistico si parla di "mimesi imitativa" (che sembrerebbe un pleonasmo) dove un animale per difesa si *maschera* da un altro?
Click to expand...


In realtà stai in un certo senso confermando la mia tesi.
Se è _mimetismo_ che sta ad indicare il marcheramento della realtà (in questo caso l'animale che porta all'estremo il concetto di imitazione della realtà stessa, fino confondersi con qualcosaltro), il termine _mimesi_ da solo non basterebbe a rendere il medesimo concetto. Ecco dunque che ci si ritrova a fornirgli un aggettivo, apparentemente ridondante, che però ha il solo compito di ripetere una seconda volta il concetto di imitazione gìà proprio del termine stesso: ecco dunque che "raddoppiando" (quindi estremizzando) il significato di _mimesi_ si va a "sconfinare" nel significato di _mimetismo_. 
Spero di essere riuscito a spiegarmi.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Pollonia 

Be', forse in un certo senso, sì. 
Ma non parlerei di "sconfinamenti" ... la radice dei vocaboli è la stessa, ma ogni vocabolo identifica un atto o un fenomeno specifico in uno specifico ambito ... la mia è un'analisi ... molto più_ pragmatica _di quanto possa sembrare ..._ semantica   _


----------



## pollonia

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Pollonia
> 
> Be', forse in un certo senso, sì.
> Ma non parlerei di "sconfinamenti" ... la radice dei vocaboli è la stessa, ma ogni vocabolo identifica un atto o un fenomeno specifico in uno specifico ambito ... la mia è un'analisi ... molto più_ pragmatica _di quanto possa sembrare ..._ semantica   _




Ma ciao Anja!

La mia osservazione era semplicemente partita dal fatto che non si può confondere mimesi e mimetismo, perché, nonostante la radice comune, il loro due significati sono al limite dell'opposizione (se leggi qualche messaggio più in su capisci che intendo.), e la risposta di Viola in un certo senso mi è servita a confermare questa tesi. 
E' proprio partendo da questo, forse azzardato, presupposto che mi sono permesso di utilizzare in seguito il termine "sconfinare".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Pollonia 

Ho letto tutti i passaggi.
Succede anche a me di essere fraintesa ... il significato che hai inteso dare a "sconfinare" non potevo desumerlo dal contesto  (forse bastava metterlo tra "virgolette").  

In tal caso ... siamo perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## pollonia

Colto il consiglio al volo e aggiunte le virgolette 
grazie!


----------

